# Neues Image einfügen



## qin1990 (20. April 2012)

hi Leute

Bin total neu im HTML bereich und echt mega unerfahren und hab inmoment ein großes problem für mich (für euch bestimmt nur ein kleines). und zwar möchte ich ein neues image einfügen da mir auf meiner Page eins fehlt.


Link: http://qin.exterio-funclub.de/dzcp_1_5_4/news/

Man sieht es eigentlich genau wo es fehlt da wo es halt jetzt noch weiß ist und ich bekomm es einfach nicht ins HTML geschrieben schon ziemlich viel rum probiert aber es klappt bei mir nicht.



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<!--[ DZCP © by Frank "deV!L" Herrmann - www.dzcp.de & Patrick "Richy" Richert - www.my-starmedia.de]-->
<html>
  <head>
    <title>[title]</title>
    <meta http-equiv="title" content="[title]" />
    <meta http-equiv="classification" content="General" />
    <meta http-equiv="pragma" content="No-Cache" />
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css" />
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript" />
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="[dir]/_css/stylesheet.css" media="screen" />
      <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="[dir]/_css/navigation.css" media="screen" />
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="[dir]/_css/icons.php" media="screen" />
    <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" href="../rss.xml" title="[rss] RSS-Feed" />
    <link rel="shortcut icon" href="../favicon.ico" type="image/ico" />
    <link rel="home" href="/" title="Home" />
    <link rel="top" href="#toplink" title="TOP" />
    <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="../inc/tinymce/tiny_mce.js"></script>
    [java_vars]
    <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="[dir]/_js/lib.js"></script>
    <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="[dir]/_js/dzcp.js"></script>	
    <script type="text/javascript" src="[dir]/_js/slideshow.js"></script>
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="[dir]/_css/slideshow.css" media="screen" />
    
  </head>
  <body>
    <a name="toplink"></a>
    <table class="maintable" cellspacing="0">
      <tr>
        <td style="">
          <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
          </table>
        </td>
      </tr>
       
        <td style="width:0px;height:0px;background-image:url([dir]/images/header.jpg)">
<!--newsticker & rotationsbanner -->
          <div style="position:relative;width:1200px;height:0px;">
            <div style="position:absolute;top:128px;left:548px"><div id="slider1" class="sliderwrapper">
                    [slideshow]                  </div>
                  <div id="paginate-slider1" class="pagination"></div>
                  <script type="text/javascript">
                    featuredcontentslider.init({
                      id: "slider1",
                      contentsource: ["inline", ""],
                      toc: "",
                      nextprev: ["", ""], 
                      revealtype: "click",
                      enablefade: [true, 0.2],
                      autorotate: [true, 3000],    
                      onChange: function(previndex, curindex){}   
                    })
                  </script></div>
          </div></div>
            
          </div>
<!--newsticker & rotationsbanner-->
        </td>
      </tr>
       <tr>
<td>
      <ul id="navigation">
             <li class="Home1">


      <li class="navmain">
      <ul>
            [nav_main]
      </ul>

      </li>

      </ul>

       <ul id="navigation">
      <li class="navclan">
      <ul>
            [nav_clan]
      </ul>

      </li>

      </ul>

        <ul id="navigation">
      <li class="navmisc">
      <ul>
            [nav_misc]
      </ul>

      </li>

      </ul>

      <ul id="navigation">
      <li class="navserver">
      <ul>
           [nav_server]
      </ul>

      </li>

      </ul>

      <ul id="navigation">
      <li class="navsocial">
      <ul>
            [nav_social]
      </ul>

      </li>


      </ul>

      <ul id="navigation">
      <li class="navlogin">
      <ul>
            [login]
      </ul>
      <li class="Home2">

      </li>

      </ul>

      </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
      <td><img src="[dir]/images/header.jpg" 
   name="Bild" 
   width=1200 height=300
   alt="Demolink" 
   border=0>
</a>
</td>
</tr> 
<tr>
<td><p><img src="[dir]/images/mitte.jpg" 
   name="Bild" 
   width=1200 height=500
   alt="Demolink" 
   border=0>
   </a>
      <tr>
        <td>
          <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
            <tr>
              <td style="width:0px">
                <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
                </table>
              </td>
              <td style="width:970px">
              
                <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
                  <tr>
                    <td style="">
                      <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
                        <tr>
                          
                          <td>
                            <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0" style="height:0px">
                              
                            </table>
                            <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
                              
                            </table>
                          </td>
                          
                        </tr>
                      </table>
                    </td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td style="padding:0px">
                      [index]
                    </td>
                  </tr>
                </table>
              </td>
              <td style="width:230px">
                <table class="hperc" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow">MATCHCENTER</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow2">TOPMATCH</p></td>
</tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td>[top_match]</td>
                  </tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow">MATCHCENTER</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow2">NEXT WARS</p></td>
</tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td>[n_wars]</td>
                  </tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow">MATCHCENTER</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow2">LAST WARS</p></td>
</tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td>[l_wars]</td>
                  </tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow">FORUM</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow2">LAST TOPICS</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>[ftopics]</td>
<tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow">SHOUTBOX</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow2">LAST POSTS</p></td>
</tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td>[shout]</td>
                  </tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow">TEAMSPEAKBOX</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><p id="Newsshow2">TEAMSPEAK</p></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>[teamspeak]</td>
</tr>
                </table>
              </td>
            </tr>
          </table>
        </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><img src="[dir]/images/footer.jpg" alt="" /></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Parantatatam (20. April 2012)

Ich würde dir raten, dass du deinen Quelltext mal validierst, dann siehst du nämlich, warum es unteranderem nicht funktionieren kann: dein Quelltext stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. Ansonsten sollte man niemals nicht Tabellen verschachteln um sie als Layout zu verwenden. Und beim nächsten Mal bitte deinen Quelltext in die entsprechenden BB-Tags schreiben, damit wir den auch lesen können.


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2012)

qin1990 hat gesagt.:


> [...] und zwar möchte ich ein neues image einfügen da mir auf meiner Page eins fehlt.
> 
> 
> Link: http://qin.exterio-funclub.de/dzcp_1_5_4/news/
> ...


Bei soviel Grautönen nicht genau zu orten.


----------



## qin1990 (20. April 2012)

danke für deine schnelle antwort aber ich bitte um nach sicht da ich es garnicht drauf hab ^^ 

Hab jetzt schon nur die hälfte verstanden von dem was du da geschrieben hast Das validieren ist doch überprüfung des Quellcodes oder ?



Der fette weiße fleck in der mitte bis unten zum footer


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2012)

qin1990 hat gesagt.:


> Das validieren ist doch überprüfung des Quellcodes oder ?


Richtig - siehe http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0



qin1990 hat gesagt.:


> Der fette weiße fleck in der mitte bis unten zum footer


Der existiert bei mir (Firefox, IE8, Opera, Safari) überhaupt nicht. 

Darum auch meine zuvor geäußerte Unklarheit, da du eingangs genau das Gegenteil beschrieben hattest:



qin1990 hat gesagt.:


> [...] da wo es halt jetzt nich weiß ist



[edit]
Wie ich eben sehe, wurde aus n*i*ch im Anschluß an meine erste Antwort n*o*ch.
[/edit]


----------



## qin1990 (20. April 2012)

Ja ich hatte es gesehen das ich mich verschrieben habe.


okay ich hab denn text validiert und danach war die page total verschoben


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2012)

Und welcher Browser zeigt bei dir das Grafikelement überhaupt nicht an?

Der zugehörige Codeausschnitt wäre hier ganz hilfreich


----------



## qin1990 (20. April 2012)

Internetexplorer 

es sollte eigentlich bei 162 bis 170 irgend wo da zwischen rein aber wenn ich es drin hab wir es mir nicht angezeigt (da ist es jetzt nicht drin)





```
</td>
                          
                        </tr>
                      </table>
                    </td>
                  </tr>
                  <tr>
                    <td style="padding:0px">
                      [index]
                    </td>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2012)

qin1990 hat gesagt.:


> Internetexplorer


Welche Version?

Wie im vorletzten Post erwähnt, taucht bei mir im IE7 u. IE8 kein Darstellungsfehler auf. IE9 hab ich auf diesem System nicht zur Hand.


----------



## qin1990 (20. April 2012)

hab IE9 mach mir aber jetzt mal Firefox oder chrome drauf


----------



## qin1990 (20. April 2012)

ach jetzt weiß ich woran es lag.  bei dir hat er noch das alte design angezeigt jetzt müsste es gehn


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2012)

Bekomme die Seite überhaupt nicht zu sehen...



			
				Browser hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Laden...*



Meld' dich hier zu Wort, wenn dein Arbeitsprozeß im Hintergrund vollbracht ist ;-)


----------

